# Amazon and Netflix not streaming any content- known issue.



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

Since the install of the Bolt I have yet to get Netflix and Amazon to play any videos. Netflix gets an error "We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or select another title."

Amazon error is "We're unable to play your video at this time. Please try again in a few minutes or contact Amazon customer service."

Just got off a chat with TiVo support who says that this is a known issue and their working on it.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Mike2001 said:


> Since the install of the Bolt I have yet to get Netflix and Amazon to play any videos. Netflix gets an error "We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or select another title."
> 
> Amazon error is "We're unable to play your video at this time. Please try again in a few minutes or contact Amazon customer service."
> 
> Just got off a chat with TiVo support who says that this is a known issue and their working on it.


Huh, I've had no issue watching video from either. What is the "known issue" according to TiVo?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't have Netflix but Amazon is working fine on my Bolt, just watched a Prime video.


----------



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

sangs said:


> Huh, I've had no issue watching video from either. What is the "known issue" according to TiVo?


According to them, it's a known issue with streaming video from both Amazon and Netflix are not working. I was told my Bolt would be added to the list and worked on.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I've had no problem with either Netflix or Amazon on the new bolt.


----------



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

I got a call back from someone named Matt at TiVo who left a message ( I wasn't able to take his call) he left a direct number to get back to him which when I called back he did not answer and there was no voicemail. His message said to call him directly or call TiVo support. I called TiVo support after not getting him directly. After rebooting the TiVo for the one millionth time and the rep taking down a few titles that I tried he told me I would be added to the list of growing reports of this. 

Interestingly I decided to connect a non 4K TV to the Bolt and Amazon and Netflix worked. I then backed down the Bolts video resolution to only 1080i and they both worked on the 4K TV. When I added to 2160 along with the 1080i it failed again. 

So although touted as 4K ready the Bolts Netflix, Amazon apps are not.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike2001 said:


> I got a call back from someone named Matt at TiVo who left a message ( I wasn't able to take his call) he left a direct number to get back to him which when I called back he did not answer and there was no voicemail. His message said to call him directly or call TiVo support. I called TiVo support after not getting him directly. After rebooting the TiVo for the one millionth time and the rep taking down a few titles that I tried he told me I would be added to the list of growing reports of this.
> 
> Interestingly I decided to connect a non 4K TV to the Bolt and Amazon and Netflix worked. I then backed down the Bolts video resolution to only 1080i and they both worked on the 4K TV. When I added to 2160 along with the 1080i it failed again.
> 
> So although touted as 4K ready the Bolts Netflix, Amazon apps are not.


How old is your TV? Does it have HDMI 2 AND HDCP 2.2?


----------



## Mike2001 (Apr 2, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> How old is your TV? Does it have HDMI 2 AND HDCP 2.2?


TV is less than a month old


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> How old is your TV? Does it have HDMI 2 AND HDCP 2.2?


+ 1 - I think your TV has to support 2.0 at the minimum.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

Mike2001 said:


> TV is less than a month old


Are you using a receiver or soundbar? If so, they need to be HDCP 2.2 compliant for 4k to be transmitted.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike2001 said:


> TV is less than a month old


Well if it is this years model of the major brands top 4K TVs it should be ok. However there are plenty of new 4K TVs still be sold that don't meet the requirements needed to connect a STB (like the bolt) or the up coming UHD blu-ray players and be able to accept 4K content from them. Before spending too much time elsewhere make sure your TV is up to spec. Also as indicated above if your bolt isn't connect directly to your TV and runs through a sound bar or receiver that device must also meet both specs I listed.


----------



## Brolan (Apr 4, 2002)

Also keep in mind on some TVs only one HDMI connection may be to the new 2.2 standards while the rest are only 2.0. I saw that on a Visio 4K TV I was looking at.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are experiencing this issue, please go to the "System Information" screen and check "HDMI Status". It needs to say "HDCP 2.2 enabled" in order to stream 4K/UHD content.

Some 4K TVs may not support HDCP 2.2. Some 4K TVs may only support it on ONE of the HDMI inputs. (Check the owner's manual for your TV.)

We are working on an update that will display 1080p content on 4K TVs that don't support HDCP 2.2. (I don't have timing for the update yet.) 

--Margret


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Brolan said:


> Also keep in mind on some TVs only one HDMI connection may be to the new 2.2 standards while the rest are only 2.0. I saw that on a Visio 4K TV I was looking at.


Yes I just set up a new 50 inch M series UHD Vizio for a friend and HDCP 2.2 is supported on HDMI ports 1,2, and 5. If the Bolt can output [email protected] then you must use HDMI port 5. If you have a receiver it must also support HDCP 2.2. If not hook the Bolt up directly to the Vizio on 1 of the supported HDMI inputs.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this issue, please go to the "System Information" screen and check "HDMI Status". It needs to say "HDCP 2.2 enabled" in order to stream 4K/UHD content.
> 
> Some 4K TVs may not support HDCP 2.2. Some 4K TVs may only support it on ONE of the HDMI inputs. (Check the owner's manual for your TV.)
> 
> ...


Any word on when the Bolt will support 4K streaming from Amazon Prime?

Thank you!


----------



## mdalb20 (Oct 11, 2015)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this issue, please go to the "System Information" screen and check "HDMI Status". It needs to say "HDCP 2.2 enabled" in order to stream 4K/UHD content.
> 
> Some 4K TVs may not support HDCP 2.2. Some 4K TVs may only support it on ONE of the HDMI inputs. (Check the owner's manual for your TV.)
> 
> ...


Just received the Bolt and have the same issue. My Samsung UN55HU8550FXZA does have the HDCP 2.2.
My status did not say 2.2 enabled ( It was lower like 1.1). I was able to change the settings on the tivo to 1080p and it worked buit it seems odd to have to do that. What do you suggest? I did switch HDMI outputs.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Mike2001 said:


> I got a call back from someone named Matt at TiVo who left a message ( I wasn't able to take his call) he left a direct number to get back to him which when I called back he did not answer and there was no voicemail. His message said to call him directly or call TiVo support. I called TiVo support after not getting him directly. After rebooting the TiVo for the one millionth time and the rep taking down a few titles that I tried he told me I would be added to the list of growing reports of this.
> 
> Interestingly I decided to connect a non 4K TV to the Bolt and Amazon and Netflix worked. I then backed down the Bolts video resolution to only 1080i and they both worked on the 4K TV. When I added to 2160 along with the 1080i it failed again.
> 
> So although touted as 4K ready the Bolts Netflix, Amazon apps are not.


Same thing happened to me. Removing 4K made it work again. So weird.


----------



## mdalb20 (Oct 11, 2015)

mdalb20 said:


> Just received the Bolt and have the same issue. My Samsung UN55HU8550FXZA does have the HDCP 2.2.
> My status did not say 2.2 enabled ( It was lower like 1.1). I was able to change the settings on the tivo to 1080p and it worked buit it seems odd to have to do that. What do you suggest? I did switch HDMI outputs.


Just spoke with someone in tech support. She heard of the issue but had no idea when they would have a fix but gave me a case # Luckily my Samsung has Netflix etc so I don't have to keep going in the Tivo settings and downgrading to 1080P. Really the thing should have been tested before releasing it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdalb20 said:


> Just received the Bolt and have the same issue. My Samsung UN55HU8550FXZA does have the HDCP 2.2.
> My status did not say 2.2 enabled ( It was lower like 1.1). I was able to change the settings on the tivo to 1080p and it worked buit it seems odd to have to do that. What do you suggest? I did switch HDMI outputs.


And the cabling must support the newer standards, as well, right? Did you use the cable that came with the BOLT or re-use a cable already in place?

And did you review the Samsung's documentation to determine, as suggested above, that you're connecting the BOLT to the proper HDMI input?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mdalb20 said:


> Just received the Bolt and have the same issue. My Samsung UN55HU8550FXZA does have the HDCP 2.2.
> My status did not say 2.2 enabled ( It was lower like 1.1). I was able to change the settings on the tivo to 1080p and it worked buit it seems odd to have to do that. What do you suggest? I did switch HDMI outputs.


I'm pretty sure input 3 on that tv is the only one that supports 2.2. Try that input and see what system information says about the hdcp status.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rainwater said:


> I'm pretty sure input 3 on that tv is the only one that supports 2.2. Try that input and see what system information says about the hdcp status.


CNET backs you up...



> http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-unhu8550/
> 
> All four of the HDMI ports support HDMI 2.0, and in our tests all were capable of accepting 4K at 60 frames per second. Samsung told us three of the four can accept it at 4:4:4 chroma subsampling rate, while the fourth (the MHL-compatible one) can accept 4K/60 at 4:2:0. *That MHL-compatible input (Input 3, if you're counting) is also the only one that's HDCP 2.2-certified;* the others are HDCP certified for version 1.4.


... and the cabling used would also need to match the required certification levels.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> CNET backs you up...
> 
> ... and the cabling used would also need to match the required certification levels.


At least the for mentioned TV has 1 HDMI port that can be used. How many people do you think are going to find out that got screwed when they bought their 4K TV and can not get 4K content from any 4K STB because they lack the required HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 compliant ports.

Not to mention how many are going to blame it on TiVo and return their Bolt and/or run around bad mouthing TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> At least the for mentioned TV has 1 HDMI port that can be used. How many people do you think are going to find out that got screwed when they bought their 4K TV and can not get 4K content from any 4K STB because they lack the required HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 compliant ports.
> 
> Not to mention how many are going to blame it on TiVo and return their Bolt and/or run around bad mouthing TiVo.


True. But same will go for Roku and other STBs, right? Given relative purchase volumes, Roku should take a bigger hit than TiVo on that front, I'd think.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> True. But same will go for Roku and other STBs, right? Given relative purchase volumes, Roku should take a bigger hit than TiVo on that front, I'd think.


Ya one would think that Roku and Amazon will run into this problem soon also. But perhaps they were smarter than TiVo and built their devices to hide the issue by auto converting to 1080p streams and output when 4K requirements are not met. If TiVo had done that I am guessing some people wouldn't have even noticed.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> At least the for mentioned TV has 1 HDMI port that can be used. How many people do you think are going to find out that got screwed when they bought their 4K TV and can not get 4K content from any 4K STB because they lack the required HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 compliant ports.
> 
> Not to mention how many are going to blame it on TiVo and return their Bolt and/or run around bad mouthing TiVo.


This is one reason I have been waiting on the next generation 4K tvs before I upgraded. They come with all of the hdmi inputs supporting HDCP 2.2.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Ya one would think that Roku and Amazon will run into this problem soon also. But perhaps they were smarter than TiVo and built their devices to *hide the issue by auto converting to 1080p streams and output when 4K requirements are not met. If TiVo had done that I am guessing some people wouldn't have even noticed.*


Excellent point. Would love to know how many people out there are bragging about their 4K TV picture quality... who are actually seeing 1080 owing to the above.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Excellent point. Would love to know how many people out there are bragging about their 4K TV picture quality... who are actually seeing 1080 owing to the above.


I haven't paid much attention to 4K TVs as I have no plans to buy one in the next year or 2. But I was just in Walmart a few minutes ago and decided to look at what they had. Walmart had both Vizio & Samsung 4K TVs playing Native 4K demos, looked spectacular. They also had these same models playing their normal feed. The TVs looked pretty good with the normal feed but not significantly better than similar 1080p sets. So it is very clear that getting native 4K content to these TVs is what is needed to really have enough of a superior picture to justify them. If someone ends up with a 4K TV they can not connect a STB to, I sure hope it has good streaming 4K apps that the manufacture keeps up to date, if not, they really didn't get much.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are experiencing this issue, please go to the "System Information" screen and check "HDMI Status". It needs to say "HDCP 2.2 enabled" in order to stream 4K/UHD content.
> 
> Some 4K TVs may not support HDCP 2.2. Some 4K TVs may only support it on ONE of the HDMI inputs. (Check the owner's manual for your TV.)
> 
> ...


I currently expect our update that will display apps in 1080p when a 4K TV is connected but not using HDCP 2.2, to be released before the end of the month.

--Margret


----------



## mdalb20 (Oct 11, 2015)

TiVoMargret said:


> I currently expect our update that will display apps in 1080p when a 4K TV is connected but not using HDCP 2.2, to be released before the end of the month.
> 
> --Margret


Thanks Margret. In the meantime I am going to switch my TV to the HDMI3 as suggested by many above (thanks) and I am certainly not one of those bad mouthing TIVO ( I love my Tivo's and have had them since 2003)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdalb20 said:


> Thanks Margret. In the meantime I am going to switch my TV to the HDMI3 as suggested by many above (thanks) and I am certainly not one of those bad mouthing TIVO ( I love my Tivo's and have had them since 2003)


Please report back if you have any change in performance. (And don't forget that the cabling makes a difference, as well. The BOLT is supposed to come with a compatible cable.)


----------



## mdalb20 (Oct 11, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Please report back if you have any change in performance. (And don't forget that the cabling makes a difference, as well. The BOLT is supposed to come with a compatible cable.)


Hooked up cable to HDMI3 and now Netflix and Amazon both work as it should.Thanks to all for the advice
Mike


----------



## RumDrinker (Aug 23, 2008)

TiVoMargret said:


> I currently expect our update that will display apps in 1080p when a 4K TV is connected but not using HDCP 2.2, to be released before the end of the month.
> 
> --Margret


I've got an older Vizio (~ 5-7 years old?). Anyway some Netflix titles don't work (I suspect those available in 4K), and nothing but browsing titles in Amazon works. HDCP handshake shows as unsuccessful under tivo info. Any idea if Tivo can be made to force these apps to negotiate to 1080p and ignore HDCP, or when the apps themselves will be updated to drop to 1080p when HDCP is not present?

Also, did the update go out? How can I determine if it is resident on my Bolt?


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike2001 said:


> Since the install of the Bolt I have yet to get Netflix and Amazon to play any videos. Netflix gets an error "We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or select another title."
> 
> Amazon error is "We're unable to play your video at this time. Please try again in a few minutes or contact Amazon customer service."
> 
> Just got off a chat with TiVo support who says that this is a known issue and their working on it.


Is this still a known issue for Amazon? I bought my Bolt two days ago and so far have been unable to play any videos on Amazon (also unable to quit Netflix without the box freezing) (basically I can't stream things  )


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ginginlala said:


> Is this still a known issue for Amazon? I bought my Bolt two days ago and so far have been unable to play any videos on Amazon (also unable to quit Netflix without the box freezing) (basically I can't stream things  )


I can't speak for the exact context, but I've seen some mention that people have cured some streaming app woes (with either a new system or newly restored system) by doing a total reset, using the "Clear & Delete Everything" (burn to the ground) option. If it's a new system, there won't be too many recordings lost...


----------



## Beavertail Tivo (Nov 7, 2015)

Amazon is working fine on our Bolt now, but ever since the December Tivo update we have been unable to use Netflix. Netflix loads, but as soon as you try to play something you get the message "Netflix can't play your video now" (or something like that). Our cable service is Cox. 

Very frustrating lack of core functionality. I've tried all the unplugging crap and it is just a waste of time. Hopefully Tivo and Netflix will fix this very soon. I check every day.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I haven't noticed any problem with Amazon (I may not have used it much) but Netflix has been very fragile. I have a Vizio P602ui-B3; the TiVo runs into an Onkyo TX-NR545 which is connected to HDMI 5 on the TV (Bolt can output [email protected] and I want the outstandingly low display latency on HDMI 5 for video gaming). I prefer my television's upconversion to the Bolt's, so I started out with all resolutions enabled except 480i, which the television cannot handle on that input. That doesn't work with Netflix at all. The only way that I can get it to work is to enable only [email protected] and [email protected] output (it'll work with only [email protected] enabled, but I want 24Hz output of 24p content). Even then I have to hold my breath while using it. 

When Netflix screws up it will do some amazingly goofy things, like suddenly rendering its browser at 480p 4:3 pillarboxed, though 480p is not enabled . I've also seen it output [email protected] (according to my TV's status display), which isn't in the Bolt's specs. Now I use Netflix very carefully, making no sudden moves and chanting a prayer under my breath that it doesn't freeze my DVR .


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Where is 4k uhd Amazon


----------



## Mike Leach (Jan 2, 2017)

Mike2001 said:


> Since the install of the Bolt I have yet to get Netflix and Amazon to play any videos. Netflix gets an error "We're having trouble playing this title. Please try again later or select another title."
> 
> Amazon error is "We're unable to play your video at this time. Please try again in a few minutes or contact Amazon customer service."
> 
> Just got off a chat with TiVo support who says that this is a known issue and their working on it.


BUYER BEWARE.............Tivo has issues playing Netflix and Amazon. I received My unit ( Tivo Bolt and a mini) a couple of Months ago. We are having problems playing Netflix and Amazon Video. Have called Customer service three times and they tell me they are aware of the issue and will and they will "TRY" to fix. Been several Months now with no fix. I have paid almost a $1,000 dollars for a bolt, Mini. lifetime service and a warranty and can not get a SOLUTION. I went online and saw (in the TIVO community) people were having the same problem back in OCT 2016. That means they knew of problem and shipped me a defective unit!! Now they tell me (today 1-2-17) to be patient and they will magically fix it with no timetable in mind. I paid for an extended warranty and service and keep getting the run around. BEYOND FRUSTRATED.

BTW TIVO if yer watching this [email protected] is my account. I won't hold my breathe. 1-2-17

*Edit this post* | Permalink


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

So, I recently received a Refurb Bolt+ to replace my failed Bolt+. After some hassles with re-authorizing this unit with Netflix and Amazon Prime, I ran into this issue as well. My TV is only HD, and it wouldn't play anything from either service. I went to check the HDMI Status, and it only reported "HDCP Enabled", so I'm guessing that's no good. The output resolution was set to Auto, and dropping it down to 1080i wouldn't work UNTIL I rebooted the TiVo.

So, for whatever reason, the issue still exists until you change the output setting. Thank You, TivoMargaret, for the information!!!

I've been holding off on getting a 4K TV and at present, I can't justify getting one until the current TV breaks down on its own accord.


----------

